# Bow Tech vs. Matthews



## situpnride (Feb 12, 2004)

I am Looking to Purchase a new bow (currently shoot a Hoyt Enticer) and I am very interested in both the Bow Tech and the Matthews. What I am wanting to know is one bow better than the other? and is there any model i should stay away from. I hunt mule deer, pig, and squirrels.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

gonna have to shoot for yourself...every bow on the market is capable of taking anything in North America...given the shooter is accurate enough to put the arrow where it belongs and he is also pulling back enough weight to conquer the bigger beasts out there.

I know one guy that says Bowtech is better...another guy says Mathews is better.....could go on and on.

Myself I like brace heights of at least 7" and 34-36" axle to axle minimum....one may be better for you. A lot of the shorter bows today do shoot well due to the longer risers and parallel limbs designs.

Mathews Legacy is sweet. LX had too short a brace height for me....no pro shops close by carry bowtech but no company would be open today without producing a quality product to back the advertising...any reason you are looking at just them two???

I currently shoot Diamond and the Hoyt Ultratec with the spiral cams was awesome..had I liked the grip better it would have been a definite keeper.

Good luck and have fun.......JB


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*new bow*

I would check out the pearson line if you want a good solid bow as well. Hoyt, Mathews, Pearson,Bowtech and many many others all make quality bows. My opinion is pearson has some of the smoothest and quietest bows out. Again this is just my opinion.


The best thing you could do is shoot as many bows as possible. Dont limit yourself to these two. 


Best of luck in your search
Erik


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

I would expand the number of bows your looking at. I am a big Mathews fan, I've just always like the way they hold and shoot but there other makes of bows such as Hoyt, Martin, PSE, ect. that you may want to look into to find the best bow for you.


----------



## situpnride (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you very much for your responses. i am not limiting myself to just those two brand of bows. I have just heard real good things about both of them. I have several buddies that shoot matthews and swear by them. nobody i know shoots a bow tech but i have looked at them at a sports expo in sacramento. I personnaly dont like the new look of hoyt (but that is my personal opinion) although hoyts are all i have ever owned. I would like a fast bow but yet forgiving. so a good brace height is a must. i just dont want to buy a new bow without at least "test driving it" if you know what i mean.... Thanks again!


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

Take a look at he PSE 2004 line and the 2004 AR with Ram & 1/2.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree with everyone else, you should check out all lines of bows. 

But as to your inquiry in Bowtech, I really like mine. I am shooting the Pro 40 Wheely. It is smooth, quiet, and perty. Bowtech has lots of different models, so check out them all. They offer all sorts of different axle to axle and brace height. 

They also have a website 
www.bowtecharchery.com 

Give em' a good look!!!! 

I also see that you are in California, Im not familiar with that city you live in so Im not sure if your in northern or southern, but if you live in northern california, or come up here ever, check out Sierra Mountain Archery. The main line that they carry is Bowtech and theyll help you out with anything you need. 

www.sierramountainarchery.com 

Tell em Tyler sent you!!!!


----------



## Bowtech Freak (Jan 11, 2004)

Of course I would have to say Bowtech, Try shooting the New Liberty Vft and the Extreme VFt.


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Both companies make a very good bow. The best thing to do is to try both bows by both & let be the deciding factor. I would also highly recomend that you check into the dealer for each & see if they are known for providing good service & fast turnaround on warranty work. If the local dealer sucks & you have a problem that could really turn into a mess and would make you regret your purchase. 

Good luck, try bows by both companies and then make up your mind.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

Why not try a real bow and not a pulley pullin' machine. I would suggest a custom made Black Widow Recurve or Longbow or a Blacktail Recurve. Then take the time AND ENJOYMENT to learn to shoot the bow like archers have for thousands of years and HAVE FUN! You don't need let-off, releases, sights, stabalizers, etc... - that is takin the easy way out and missin' the fun of pure archery - and turning it into a mechanical process, rather than a fun purely insinctive sport. Pulley pullers miss the most enjoyable part of archery - THE FLIGHT OF THE ARROW! - for when you are looking through a peep sight in a string at a sight, etc... - and then you pull your trigger - by that time it is all over - and you never got to see your arrow sail through the air - you missed the beauty of the arc of a perfectly shot arrow that you visualized a moment ago doing exactly what it is now doing!

I do not mean this as an attack on pulley pullers - i think it is really sad that so many potentially excellent archers are duped into the industry of sights, stabalizers, peep-sights, releases, etc... and miss out on what archery really is - and eventually all but the most die-hard pulley pullers get extremely bored and give it up for all but a few weeks before deer season - hence the dramatic decline in 3-D shoots over the last few years. The all traditional shoots draw hundreds of shooters from all over the country, but the average shoots are going down hill - all the clubs in my area are worried and some have even stopped holding 3D shoots, due to lack of attendance.

Whatever you choose i hope that you stick with it and enjoy it - i know the guys i shoot league with that use the pulley pullin' machines almost all used to shoot Mathews, but have now switched to Bow Tech - something about the limbs and vibration. They all like the Bow Tech pulley machines - but that is today - i remember when PSE was the rave, then Hoyt, then Matthews, then Parker, now Bow Tech!

(since 1958 - unquestionably - Black Widow Bows has always been the starndard in custom Recurves) 

Traditional archery is not very "trending".

good luck and good shooting


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

buying a bowtech you are buying quality with mathews you are buying a name.
I dont shoot either but have owned both I would buy another bowtech but I wouldnt take a mathews if you gave it to me!


----------



## hawgsticker (Jan 7, 2003)

*Which one?*

I shoot Mathews. However, you need to shoot 5 or 6 bows that you are interested in order to make a decision. You can't go off what everyone else says. Just because I like Mathews doesn't mean that a Mathews will fit you exactly the same. Everyone's body is different and everyone has different requirements when it comes to comfort ability. You need to shoot a bunch of bows and make up your mind. Bowtech and Mathews both make good bows.

H


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

The last Hoyt I owned was an Enticer,Split limbs, Master cam, And cabonite limbs. 
I then bought a couple MQ1s, Very nice bows, and servered there purpose for a couple years. But now I am shooting Bowtech and wouldn't change for anything. I currently have a 2003 Pro 38 Infinity cam, a Pro 40 Wheely and a 2004 Pro 40 Dually,it is the sweetest bow I have ever owned.
Don't be one of the Lemmings out there and purchase a bow for it's advertizing, but try them out and get the one you enjoy shooting.

You will not be disapointed with any one of the Bowtechs.


----------



## situpnride (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies I have now purchased a new Bow.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

JOSE ..Great post.... 

AA.......Responses like yours are uncalled for.....To make this a better place for Archer's helping Archer's we ALL have to stop this kid of pot shot's......


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

situpnride said:


> *Thanks for the replies I have now purchased a new Bow. *


Well... I read all them posts. Tell us what you bought.


----------



## Larebow (Feb 18, 2004)

Shoot both!!Got myself a pro 40 dually.


----------



## carbon arrow (Jan 26, 2003)

*Larebow*

Ain't nothing like getting a new bow is it?


----------



## Jake2 (Mar 1, 2004)

Both make quality products, much of the decision has to be how the bow feels in the shooters hand.


----------



## Sling It (Sep 9, 2003)

*bow*

To each is own......BUY WHAT YOU THINKS FEELS GOOD TO YOU.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

bowtech of course


----------



## Lxxxxxxx (Feb 11, 2004)

Mathews for me but as stated you need to find out for your self so try as meny as you can and go with waht works for you


----------

